# ...afraid...



## delapoma (Jul 6, 2010)

We have been married for 16 years, we are not having sex anymore, I am afraid that my two daughters, (13 and 15) could hear us, I heard my parents once when I was a child, Is that image in my mind disturbing me?...I don´t know ….I am a mature man, but still very strong concerning erections ,I would like to have sex with her like 5 years ago….The house is not big enough, even If I close doors ,you can hear….


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

...and you enjoy fantasizing about other when you do have sex with her & women in the workplace (sorry I checked out your other posts). I think you are loosing desire for your wife, and that is the real excuse here. ??

Your 13 & 15 yr old are surely thinking about sex themselves, they are aware Mom & Dad do it, or should be ! Nothing wrong with this, unless you are hanging from the shandeleers in there Or moaning like a bad porn flick. 

It is healthy & good to have your children see some kind of affection from their parents outside of the bedroom. Nothing wrong with turning the TV or music up, locking your bedroom door & going at it. Just try to get some of those other women out of your head.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

We taught our children from an early age that mom and dad have our time alone, without them. We don't try and hide that we have sex and we don't act like it's shameful. That's just setting up your kids to have problems about their own sexuality in the future. They will get the idea form watching you that sex is something to be ashamed of.

Pretty much 99% of the people on the earth today got here the same way, sex. Its human nature, a cornerstone of marriage and should be celebrated, not shunned. You should never be embarrassed that your wife and you engage in sex! You don't have to do it directly in front of them, but you also don't need to scamper off like a thief in the night!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Gon'head get down trust me your kids already assume that you do... But if your being wild and kinky when they go off into adulthood something will trigure like suddenly remembering hearing mommy say "spank my ass" from the dark. Then they will wonder oh my what was my parents doing... But if that don't ease your mind most people come to a conclusion that if you been married for years she probably had his youknowha in every place in/on her and they will go eww anyway so do it anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

